# Sander/ salt spreader for atv



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody have or use small salt spreaders that hang off the back of ATV's. What make or model are they and what pros / cons do you have
I have seen videos of a small tow behind one too but couldnt get a name on it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Look here 
http://www.snowexproducts.com/products/spreaders/


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the small saltdogg on one. My biggest complaint is that from the factory at the lowest setting it will over spread beyond the sidewalk with. Had to put/make gaurds to force it to act like a drop spreader instead of a broadcast. 

Works great for the tiny parking lots it does but if I have to do specific for sidewalk only I would say spend the money on something else.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

As sidewalks are always a pain...we are trying liquids this year. A product like road guard or similar applied with a 25gal cheap atv sprayer mounted on the back with a shurflo pump (whole set up is $150, and one or two nozzles. Will see how it works but think it will be great. The walking with pails of salt, or throwing it up onto the lawns just isnt working.


----------

